# Vintage Old School Blade Technologies Grenade Amplifier G64 4 channel Amp



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

2 Blade Amps for sale... 

Vintage Old School Blade Technologies Grenade Amplifier G64 4 Channel Amp | eBay

Vintage Old School Blade Technologies Grenade Amplifier G112 2 Channel Amp | eBay



:thumbsup:


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

sweet


----------

